

Show HN: WolfPack – Distributed Computing Network - mfasanya
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/250036859/wolfpack-distributed-computing-network?ref=ycombinator

======
mrmondo
Questions: Aren't there already several systems for managing this such as
those used by SETI and various cancer research projects? Have you taken into
account the energy impact to the world of disabling power saving features on
general purpose processors?

